# First death on racial attacks against Indians



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Friends 

Man fatally stabbed on way to work

_I am very short to relocate Australia but this type of news makes me very nervous.

What is happening in Oz!!_


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

This is very bad.

Now it makes me think twice about Oz but again all countries in the world have their share of problems. I live in New Zealand but we have all sorts of problems!

Lets not jump to racism as the cause of the attack. When the police has completed its investigations then we shall be able to understand the motive of the attack.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Zenji said:


> This is very bad.
> 
> Now it makes me think twice about Oz but again all countries in the world have their share of problems. I live in New Zealand but we have all sorts of problems!
> 
> Lets not jump to racism as the cause of the attack. When the police has completed its investigations then we shall be able to understand the motive of the attack.


I agree with you, violence is a common issue today. But still when particular ethnic group becomes more vulnerable for local people then it is creates lot of speculation like racism

Victoria Police admits that Indian is soft target, what makes Ozeeies to feel like this!!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

The issue is that people migrating to Aus have this warped view that Australia is Safe and easy going but in reality its the total opposite. It's very intense and its not that safe no safer than the lets just say the UK or US!


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Very Sad news from Australia....
Especially for those who are very eagar to fulfil the dreams by reaching Australia.

Its a Ratial attack or not the question is less important.
As the Man is dead that is the important thing.

............................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Weebie,

You are right. People just forget that Australia is just like any country in the world. All have their problems.

Am not against New Zealand(where I currently live) but am just being honest. Before coming here I thought i was headed to paradise but I now realize its all talk and perception. We have alot of crime here!

Lets get realistic and acknowledge that we shall face difficulties no matter where we are. And yes if its racism, its everywhere...




Weebie said:


> The issue is that people migrating to Aus have this warped view that Australia is Safe and easy going but in reality its the total opposite. It's very intense and its not that safe no safer than the lets just say the UK or US!


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Keep reading Melbourne news at these links
The Age - Business, World & Breaking News | Melbourne, Australia
Australian and World News - Main Stories - ninemsn News

I read 2-3 such stabbings everyday. Its better to get enlightened on daily happenings, prepares you more.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Australia is safer than UK and the USA (at least if you are speaking about homicide rates).

Please see:
CHARTS. Homicide, murder. Rates worldwide. Many nations. Various causes for differences in rates. Drug war, handguns, poverty, poor safety nets, poor healthcare nets, corporatist hate radio, etc.. Many NRA members are Morons and Sheep. Wake up the sh



Weebie said:


> The issue is that people migrating to Aus have this warped view that Australia is Safe and easy going but in reality its the total opposite. It's very intense and its not that safe no safer than the lets just say the UK or US!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Agreed I am saddened that a person was killed. The race of the person is not important as I feel the same sadness regardless.



hari999999 said:


> Very Sad news from Australia....
> Especially for those who are very eagar to fulfil the dreams by reaching Australia.
> 
> Its a Ratial attack or not the question is less important.
> ...


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> Keep reading Melbourne news at these links
> The Age - Business, World & Breaking News | Melbourne, Australia
> Australian and World News - Main Stories - ninemsn News
> 
> I read 2-3 such stabbings everyday. Its better to get enlightened on daily happenings, prepares you more.


Hi

What is your observation on this? 

Is it quiet common in Aus and not towards any particular group or nationality?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> What is your observation on this?
> 
> Is it quiet common in Aus and not towards any particular group or nationality?



I'm not involved in this in any way, but I suspect its as common in Aus as anywhere else in the world and its not just one particular "race" or creed or culture or gender or religion....... thats targeted! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Racism or not is the second question. First question is why is knife culture (people freely carrying knives, axes), booze n bash culture flourishing in cities which are rated as "Top cities to live" by Mercer, etc

Its not fair to say "It occurs everywhere". We are talking about best cities of the world. Govt and Police should be answerable to the public for this unchecked menace.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mpgrewal said:


> Racism or not is the second question. First question is why is knife culture (people freely carrying knives, axes), booze n bash culture flourishing in cities which are rated as "Top cities to live" by Mercer, etc
> 
> Its not fair to say "It occurs everywhere". We are talking about best cities of the world. Govt and Police should be answerable to the public for this unchecked menace.


From the song by John Lennon - Imagine -

Imagine there's no countries 
It isn't hard to do 
Nothing to kill or die for 
And no religion too 
Imagine all the people 
Living life in peace 

You may say that I'm a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one 
I hope someday you'll join us 
And the world will be as one 

Imagine no possessions 
I wonder if you can 
No need for greed or hunger 
A brotherhood of man 
Imagine all the people 
Sharing all the world 

You may say that I'm a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one 
I hope someday you'll join us 
And the world will live as one 


Jo xxx


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> Racism or not is the second question. First question is why is knife culture (people freely carrying knives, axes), booze n bash culture flourishing in cities which are rated as "Top cities to live" by Mercer, etc
> 
> Its not fair to say "It occurs everywhere". We are talking about best cities of the world. Govt and Police should be answerable to the public for this unchecked menace.


You are right 

If it happens somewhere in 3rd world country, it is a day to day business but not in Melbourne. Being an international city with multicultural environment, we can’t blame anyone to keep it clean as we read in book. But still the crime rate and background of these attacks, leaves one good question. DOES IT REALLY THE SAME AS WHAT WE DREAM ………..!!


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

As we discuss this topic, another stabbing : Passing doctor saves victim

More details emerge on stabbing of the Punjabi boy. Earlier also he was bashed 
Stabbing death shocks Indian community

I've been following news of Melbourne crime from past few months. What I've concluded is it is not safe for those Indian subcontinenters
1. Who walk alone on roads.
2. Who work in the night
3. Who use trains from 8pm in the night to 8 am in the morning.
4. Who venture to goto night clubs/bars/gatherings like footy match. 

So unless you got a really good day job and cars to travel, you are not safe. And whenever you goto visit any public place, make sure you go in a large group of family and friends. Also live in a secure/uptown suburb even if you have to pay a rent of $2000 per month.


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

EE-India said:


> DOES IT REALLY THE SAME AS WHAT WE DREAM ………..!!


Follow the news closely everyday. You'll get your answer and then you can judge yourself.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> As we discuss this topic, another stabbing : Passing doctor saves victim
> 
> More details emerge on stabbing of the Punjabi boy. Earlier also he was bashed
> Stabbing death shocks Indian community
> ...


mpgrewal.....

Thankyou for that GOOD Advice. Its really worthing.
Regards
hari999999


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mpgrewal said:


> I've been following news of Melbourne crime from past few months. What I've concluded is it is not safe for those Indian subcontinenters
> 1. Who walk alone on roads.
> 2. Who work in the night
> 3. Who use trains from 8pm in the night to 8 am in the morning.
> 4. Who venture to goto night clubs/bars/gatherings like footy match.


That is excellent advise for anyone, of any nationality in any town in any country! Its the same for everyone all over the world. 

Jo xxx


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> I've been following news of Melbourne crime from past few months. What I've concluded is it is not safe for those Indian subcontinenters
> 1. Who walk alone on roads.
> 2. Who work in the night
> 3. Who use trains from 8pm in the night to 8 am in the morning.
> 4. Who venture to goto night clubs/bars/gatherings like footy match.


This is good advice to anyone from any nationality in any city of the world - not just those from the Indian subcontinent who live in Melbourne. 

It's an unfortunate fact that no city in the world is 100% safe for anyone. All you can do is reduce the risk by being aware of what you do and where you go.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

topcat83 said:


> This is good advice to anyone from any nationality in any city of the world - not just those from the Indian subcontinent who live in Melbourne.
> 
> It's an unfortunate fact that no city in the world is 100% safe for anyone. All you can do is reduce the risk by being aware of what you do and where you go.


oops - just noticed that Jojo said the same thing. Great minds


----------



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

My first contribution to this forum was basically a thread asking about Racism in Australia, and I have been assured and reminded how this matter is individual and based on perception and attitude.

It's so sad that someone loses his life for any reason, but violence has been building up around the world for many reasons.

I am trying to remain unbiased here, if we look to the incident we will realize the following:

1- Melbourne is a busy city which will incorporate violence and growing crime rate as many other cities around the world in the US, UK and even in Cairo, Egypt where i originally come from.

2- The victim has been taking a short cut through a park at 10:00 PM and that made him an easy target for whatever motive that malicious attack took place.

It's also a logical conclusion for the Indian community in Australia to link this incident to the very near past where attacks happened to be also against Indian students, that's a direct association and I think it's fairly understood, but the real motives still can be anything from hatred to a malicious robbery taken into consideration what I stated above.

It remains very catastrophic end for the victim and the consequences for his family back home, but the authorities must study the circumstances very well to control the assault weapons being available in the hands of people and also to secure areas that are well known for such life threatening and fatal attacks.

Regards,

M. Omar


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Friends
> 
> Man fatally stabbed on way to work
> 
> ...


Very shocking and unfortunate incident but this is true .. I hope the authorities make proper arrangements to keep bash and bang gangs off Australia. 

I hope things turn out fine for thousands and thousands of people who are in Australia living thousand miles away from their homes in search of good lives (do not keep loosing lives).


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Friends
> 
> Man fatally stabbed on way to work
> 
> ...


I think it might be too early to classify this as a racial attack, however it is still very disturbing. Just to put things in perspective:

Murders (per capita) statistics - countries compared - NationMaster

Aren't you glad your not moving to columbia


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

If this was racism, then why only Indians are focussed, I'm not asking to hurt everyone, but we are hearing series of news on attacks on Indians..................Is australian have any particular hatred towards Indians??why??

Is Australia government & police taking necessary action?? Is there any severe punishment announced for this type of behavior??why it is happening only in Melbourne?

Australia is built with migrants......it is not the country for any particular race...everyone migrated from some other country..now or before...


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

I really hoped this is not claimed as racism becasue it may not be.

When i lived in Perth in 2006 I was mugged at knifepoint 4 times in one year. The key here is that people have this warped view (like i said earlier) that Australia is this safe and friendly country when it is not.

To be fair though I also think the Indian community needs to have a good hard look at themselves. Every nationality that has migrated here whether it be Pakistanis, Sri Lankians, Italians, Spanish, Germans, English don't seem to have have problems whilst we continue to with the Indian population.

Indians don't integrate don't make an effort to learn English and subsequently don't get jobs they study for and they blame everyone but themselves. They are quick to forget what wonderful opportunties they get in Australia.

Last month an Australian was killed in India they forget about that as well.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Weebie said:


> Indians don't integrate don't make an effort to learn English and subsequently don't get jobs they study for and they blame everyone but themselves. They are quick to forget what wonderful opportunties they get in Australia.


Wow... that's quite a generalization you make there... a little unfair don't you think?


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> If this was racism, then why only Indians are focussed, I'm not asking to hurt everyone, but we are hearing series of news on attacks on Indians..................Is australian have any particular hatred towards Indians??why??
> 
> Is Australia government & police taking necessary action?? Is there any severe punishment announced for this type of behavior??why it is happening only in Melbourne?
> 
> Australia is built with migrants......it is not the country for any particular race...everyone migrated from some other country..now or before...


I believe the basic reason for all these attacks are law enforcement in Australia is very weak. One sad truth is most of these attacks were left without any legal action (no one was arrested) and even if they got arrested they were treated well in Police custody and released next day with good advice. So it is become like one of the hobby 

I live in Dubai where we have 80 nationalities with population of around 4.5 million, but the crime rate is one of the lowest in world …the main reason ….. Punishment….and it is same for all….even locals


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> If this was racism, then why only Indians are focussed, I'm not asking to hurt everyone, but we are hearing series of news on attacks on Indians..................Is australian have any particular hatred towards Indians??why??
> 
> Is Australia government & police taking necessary action?? Is there any severe punishment announced for this type of behavior??why it is happening only in Melbourne?
> 
> Australia is built with migrants......it is not the country for any particular race...everyone migrated from some other country..now or before...


Yesterday I was watching CNN news where they told more than 100 stabbings/bashings of Indians in past few months and not a SINGLE person has been convicted. Bashing and stabbings are taken very lightly in Australia and even if a criminal is caught red handed bashing some innocent person, he'll be released after warning or after few days of jail. Laws are very loose and criminals party on them, carry knives and cut whoever they like to.

I am not saying RACISM but one thing is sure.. criminals are increasing day by day and doing their work comfortably. 

Yesterday I read news of a person who dragged a female jogger into bushes and tried to rape her in a public park (around 8 am). Luckily another woman unleashed her dog onto the rapist and he ran away. Other day I saw a video of an half naked person (only wearning shorts) who entered Girls bathroom of a prestegious Mall, hit a girl on her head and ran away laughing... Very pathetic, if even malls are not safe you can imagine what will unfold on streets and the wilderness.


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

I think its unfair to say this



matjones said:


> Wow... that's quite a generalization you make there... a little unfair don't you think?


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Weebie said:


> I really hoped this is not claimed as racism becasue it may not be.
> 
> *Money was not stolen, and it was not the attempt for robbery as per police report..Then what could the reason……everyone is talking like Victorian police only ( it is too earlier to conclude anything ….). We have been hearing this for last 2 year and consequently almost 70 attacks were happened only in Melbourne in last 2 years…have they ever admitted it is racial attack…*
> 
> ...


hope it clarifies


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

these kind of issues really making us to worry a lot.....


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Ya.. this worries everyone here.. espacially people from Indian subcontinent.. we cannot deny the truth and the thought from poping up again and again.. guys it is really worth it?


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

After hearing all these news, I am really confused.. Is Australia really a safe place to live? Definitely we all know no country is 100% safe. 

Another fact is we always cannot blame either the Australians or the Indians.. Actions by certain people will make them think everyone is like that.. Applicable for both..

It would be good if Indians living in Australia..and particularly Melbourne, comment on this.. Please help us guys..


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

sunilphilip14 said:


> It would be good if Indians living in Australia..and particularly Melbourne, comment on this.. Please help us guys..


When a new migrant goes to Oz with meager savings and no job, his lifestyle is more closer to the lifestyle of a Student than to a life style of a established Indian PR (who can afford to secure themselves)... Mostly new migrants (like us) have to leave in cheap/unsafe accomodations, can't afford cars (because of parking charges) and have to work on any unsafe/night job.

A better advice would be the one which is coming from a Student/fresh migrant. Can any of such person comment on these dangers?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

same discussion again.. 
I feel bad for the family who suffered the loss. but dont these things happen everywhere??


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> but dont these things happen everywhere??


This "standard reply" is already addressed in this discussion. We cannot compare "most livable city" with Anywhere. What good is playing down such incidents by comparing them with say Peshawar, Noida or Baghdad (where such incidents happen everyday) .. Certainly unfair to compare. We want govt and australian people to act instead of giving this "standard replies" like
- It happens everywhere
- If you feel its unsafe, then don't migrate here
- What if Indians are killed in Aus, Aus are also killed in India

All such replies show that the replier wants to defend it rather than being concerned to fix it.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> We want govt and australian people to act instead of giving this "standard replies" like
> - It happens everywhere
> - If you feel its unsafe, then don't migrate here
> - What if Indians are killed in Aus, Aus are also killed in India
> ...


:clap2:


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> A better advice would be the one which is coming from a Student/fresh migrant. Can any of such person comment on these dangers?


Online fury over stabbing death of Indian man

To know the actual feedback from people who live in Australia , follow this link , especially the comments


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

EE-India said:


> hope it clarifies


What to say on this incedent, no words, Al though I dont know anything about him before, but after watching his clips and snaps and found that he has recently lost his father and came back to Aus to lookafter the family, Alas a good guy has died needlessly. I can well imagine the moments of sorrow and grief of a family who have lost their child, I can just share my condolence with them.

EE-India u r absolutely right and i 100% agree that despite this incident no one will stop coming to Aus, coz for sweet dreams and to willingness to make these in reality. Now read this statement "*There was a guy in the hospital at the same time, who had been stabbed six times and he was not an Indian,'' Mr Singh said. ''It's not just about an Indian losing his life, this is happening to everyone - where is it safe any more?''*

So the need of the hour is to make the Victoria specially Melborne a *"KNIFE FREE"* city, Victoria Police to stop crime and violence and their should be a death penalty for murder....

Why this is not happening in Adelaide, Brisbene, Sydney and specially in Pearth where most students are from Indian subcontinent, so think twice, thrice before moving to Melborne


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jovi said:


> Why this is not happening in Adelaide, Brisbene, Sydney and specially in Pearth where most students are from Indian subcontinent, so think twice, thrice before moving to Melborne



It happens the world over. All cities, even smaller towns have knife crime. I hate it too. This particular incident has received some international press and it was posted on here so that we have now all heard about it, but dont think for one minute it doesnt happen in other places - not only in Australia, but across the world. 

Three years ago, prior to me moving to Spain, In my home town in the south of England - which is a very peaceful and quiet place, I was witness to a couple of girls attacking a friend of mine and stabbing him. He didnt die, but that was just "luck", he was left for dead and seriously injured. I had to go to court and these girls were sent to prison for 5 years! BTW, he wasnt Indian, he was gay!

Jo xxxx


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

I was set to resign my job Yesterday ( Sunday) but returned from Office without any decision, because after seeing this news in local channels , i started to get many questions from family and friends. Somehow i am able to manage them saying like it happens only in Melbourne not in Perth. 

Again tomorrow ( Tuesday ) i am resigning my job and moving to Perth by Feb 1 st week, I pray GOD nothing should happen like this again , otherwise I will not be allowed to move forward


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EE-India said:


> I was set to resign my job Yesterday ( Sunday) but returned from Office without any decision, because after seeing this news in local channels , i started to get many questions from family and friends. Somehow i am able to manage them saying like it happens only in Melbourne not in Perth.
> 
> Again tomorrow ( Tuesday ) i am resigning my job and moving to Perth by Feb 1 st week, I pray GOD nothing should happen like this again , otherwise I will not be allowed to move forward



Before you do anything as drastic, find out how many knife crimes there are in Perth (it could be such a regular occurance they dont bother to publicise it anymore), find out how much racism there is there and remember that Melbourne will be far more alert to this problem now so will probably be much safer than anywhere else at the moment

Jo xxx


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

If you are concerned and worried about your safety in regards to moving to another country, then you aren't ready to move. Stay where you are.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

As a Chinese hopper from various countries now, I understand how Indians can get hyped up over this.

Look, Singapore is very, very safe but you are ill-advised to jog in the park at wee hours of the day. Rapes and robberies do occur. Even grandmas are not spared.

But I'm pretty much convinced that matters are blown out of proportion.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i agree with rivers and jojo.. I stay in India, i dont go out alone, even in the car after 8-9pm.. when i hv to go to my dad's I take a route which is 6 kms longer thn the one i normally take during the day (about 4 kms in all), why, cos i know there is not a soul there at night and saving 10 mins isnt worth risking my life. when ppl can follow it here, why cant they follow it world over.

India is amongst high risk zones, and we do take care of things, we keep our eyes open. no place is called a safe zone. metropolitan city and crime go hand in hand..

if tomorrow my dad says, dont go to australia, it isnt safe, my answer would be, is India safe? try moving out in the wee hours in an alley or a subway in Delhi. u wont.. you people are not understanding, all you do is criticize other peoples comments and expect everyone to accept what you are saying and blindly follow your words. everyone has a freedom of speech and thoughts and expression. 

this is the way I feel.. ur safety is in your hands.. you dont take unlit, parkway as a shortcut when you know the area isnt safe. again, i feel bad for the family, no offense, but who was at fault?

we can sit, discuss, argue, humiliate each other with words but the truth remain, u cant expect no crime anywhere. no place is safe.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

> it isnt safe, my answer would be, is India safe?

You've got that right! I was told NOT to venture into black neighbourhoods back in San Francisco. I obeyed. Does that make me a racist? Then somebody in this thread accused NZ of not being safe?! My, my...

For the record, I am still a big fan of Obama's


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Before you do anything as drastic, find out how many knife crimes there are in Perth (it could be such a regular occurance they dont bother to publicise it anymore), find out how much racism there is there and remember that Melbourne will be far more alert to this problem now so will probably be much safer than anywhere else at the moment
> 
> Jo xxx


Not now , for quiet sometime I have been looking in to details about Australian cites through my friends who lives in Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane and Perth. The feedback what I have is Brisbane and Perth is considerably good to compare with Melbourne , they do admit that even in Perth crimes are there because of homeless Assies who look for even one dollar to survive , but this happens rarely and in dark, especially in weekend. And they said the place where you chose to live will help you to avoid this type of incidents. There is no place in world is 100% safe, I am quiet clear on this,..but there will be lot of emotional disturbance from family when they hear this type of news , especially when we stay alone and leaving family in back home…this is what happening in my case also.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

april said:


> If you are concerned and worried about your safety in regards to moving to another country, then you aren't ready to move. Stay where you are.


This was answered before very cleared on same thread but people are not ready to understand, when it comes to Australia, closing their eyes!!. First of all, comparing Indian crime rate with Australia is non sense, because we don’t clime that we are safest country….most livable place…blaha….blaha …otherwise , where is the need comes for migration , 

Taking 6 KM lengthy route is saving someone’s life in India….. Good to know. But on a Sunday, morning 11 AM, Indian family (with small baby) was attacked when they were walking towards a party hall in Sydney………..please can anyone tell me how this could have been avoided … so as we migrate to Australia and trying to be safe ..don’t go for party or don’t move out even on Sunday…then you are safe …this is the way you enjoy life Australia ….!!

As the crime rate is high in India, does not mean that Indian can die / attacked without any valid reason wherever he go. The main reason why the Australian government still claims, there is no racism is multi billion dollar education business. They understand very well now, they can’t sell Melbourne or Sydney Institutes to Indians anymore, so hopefully they will take the necessary steps to avoid this type of vicious acts in future 

Watch Gautam Gupta (Federation of Indian Students of Australia) interview in SKY NEWS and try to understand the ground reality before justify anything on this


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> ...Three years ago, prior to me moving to Spain, In my home town in the south of England - which is a very peaceful and quiet place, I was witness to a couple of girls attacking a friend of mine and stabbing him. He didnt die, but that was just "luck", he was left for dead and seriously injured. I had to go to court and these girls were sent to prison for 5 years! BTW, he wasn't Indian, he was gay!


...and my son was first on the scene following a stabbing in Harrow train station, London. The guy attacked was from West Indian descent, the attackers were from Indian descent, my son is white. There was nothing racial about it. My son was also attacked himself - by a group of white guys. Again, nothing racist at all.

I'm afraid it's just part and parcel of London City life now that if you are in the wrong place with something on you that someone else wants, you are likely to lose it the hard way.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

EE-India said:


> This was answered before very cleared on same thread but people are not ready to understand, when it comes to Australia, closing their eyes!!. First of all, comparing Indian crime rate with Australia is non sense, because we don’t clime that we are safest country….most livable place…blaha….blaha …otherwise , where is the need comes for migration ,
> 
> Taking 6 KM lengthy route is saving someone’s life in India….. Good to know. But on a Sunday, morning 11 AM, Indian family (with small baby) was attacked when they were walking towards a party hall in Sydney………..please can anyone tell me how this could have been avoided … so as we migrate to Australia and trying to be safe ..don’t go for party or don’t move out even on Sunday…then you are safe …this is the way you enjoy life Australia ….!!
> 
> ...


well said EE-India..............Indians are not claiming that India is safe.......we know India is not very safe place.but reasons are very very different...here we have terrorist attack, bomb blast all are international issues.....But the civilian people won't involve in these kind of activity....it is really shame that happening in Ausi..........In civilized and developed country like australia ppl should think about that....now telecomm, media and globalization has made the whole into small village...we ppl are heading towards development of the world and humanity, this type of inhuman activity must get rid of our mind.....this is applicable to all ppl in the world not just Indians or Australians......we should try to think in this way and teach humanity to our kids not racism


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> .....we know India is not very safe place.but reasons are very very different...here we have terrorist attack, bomb blast all are international issues.....But the civilian people won't involve in these kind of activity...


Rangola, I think this is very misguided and short-sighted. Of course crime (and not just terrorist attacks) happens across the world, in most large cities, and in many small places too. And that includes in Indian cities.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

topcat..wat u said is correct...yes crimes are happening in India...we accept that, thatsy we never claim India as safe place....and moreover India is not on the top 10 for safety but I belive Australia is in top 10.
So, when they exhibit as safest plave in world....then for these type of issues Australia should act accordingly.....and punishment should be very much severe


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Just what are we getting on here? You make your own calls - like everything else - if you want to make the move. WHY do you want to make the move?

Yes, the White Australia Policy was rescinded only less than fifty years ago but using that as an excuse for painting all Australians with the same brush is unacceptable. Did you read that some of those crimes supposedly targetting Indian students were commited by those of Lebanese descent.

At the risk of causing a flame war, I would like to state that the caste system is in itself ingrained institutionalized racism.

At another risk of talking like an annoyed local, if you can't break free from narrow-mindedness, i.e. stereotyping others when you don't like to be stereotyped yourself, than I'm not sure if Australia wants you. Didn't you claim the Indian students are targetted as a result of racism - by the whole of Australia?

Remember you accepted the Australian Values. It's not on Page One just for show.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Friends

Body of Indian migrant found in Australia- TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


One more SAD news, I have no words to add further …let some one come and justify this also


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

> Australia should act accordingly.....and punishment should be very much severe 

So where did you read that the MURDERER was just released from a court of law walking off scott-free or with a A$1 fine?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Friends
> 
> Body of Indian migrant found in Australia- TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos
> 
> ...


Of course it's sad -any death through violence is. But - please - don't try and say that every act of violence is racial.

You are doing your cause and your people no good by tryng to make this thread a racist argument.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

riversandlakes said:


> Remember you accepted the Australian Values. It's not on Page One just for show.


It is time for you people (AUS GOVT) to prove that these attacks are not racially motivated, not just by words but by action….so stop talking..and act. As long as the migrants are targeted , it will be taken as above…no second thought on it…


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

We've got off-focused towards 'Racist or Not'. Nobody is saying 'All australians are racist' or even this murder is Racist. 

What we want is 
1. End of knife culture. All suspicious herds of teens and druggists should be searched thorughly. If weapons are found they should be jailed.
2. Strict action against 'curry bashing'. Bashers should be sent to minimum 10 years of non-parole jail.
3. End of booze and Slur culture.
4. End of indecent and half naked people roaming freely on streets.
5. End of abuses to women and innoncent people on trains.

1447 incidents against Indians in a year in Australia and absolutely no convictions. What will you call it? I'm sure if those 1447 victims were natives then 90% of the accused would have been hunted.


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

EE-India said:


> It is time for you people (AUS GOVT) to prove that these attacks are not racially motivated, not just by words but by action….so stop talking..and act. As long as the migrants are targeted , it will be taken as above…no second thought on it…


EE,
Don't bring racism element into picture. The topic of racism diverts from the actual matter which is
"Why doesn't police punish attackers when they maul innocent migrants"
Why do they leave them after pampering them for few days in jail or even by just warning them?
Does law applies equal to everyone? If yes, prove by example. 1447 people were attacked in a year, show us how many attackers your punished.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

1. Not happening, unless a crime has been committed this is repressive and has no place in this country. Owning a knife is not a crime.
2. Racial crime is wrong, it is not worse than any other type of assault. There are already laws for assault and penalties. 
3. How exactly do you do that, booze culture didn't stop when the US tried prohibition, and slur culture comes from individual upbringing doesn't it? Is there a society on earth where there aren't slurs of some sort.
4. Sorry, this is AU, their community standard is not as conservative so this won't happen. And roaming freely on the streets is fine here, let's have more of that and not people stuck in their homes and businesses, we're not a curfew society.
5. No country or society can guarantee that, it can always be strived for. 



mpgrewal said:


> We've got off-focused towards 'Racist or Not'. Nobody is saying 'All australians are racist' or even this murder is Racist.
> 
> What we want is
> 1. End of knife culture. All suspicious herds of teens and druggists should be searched thorughly. If weapons are found they should be jailed.
> ...


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

amaslam said:


> 1. Not happening, unless a crime has been comitted this is repressive and has no place in this country........


All of them can be achieved, if Laws are strengthened. Australia needs to understand that its not the same Australia which was 50 years back (probably when laws were last amended).

It has become multi-cultured now, so should be the laws. Multicutlured and for all cultures. 

Some cultures like Indians believe in non-voilence. We never say anything to anyone, we are hard working people, we love all and want to be loved. If someone takes advantage of our non-voilent characteristics, he should be severely punished. Which is not happening?


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Being a South African I know a thing or two about racial tension, but from a different perspective. I will say one thing and that is the vast majority of the Australian population is not racist but they are fiercely patriotic. When someone of a different culture, race, creed, colour, belief, sexual orientation, etc moves to Australia they rightly expext that person to become an Australian and fit in... not try to change Australia.

In no way do I condone racial violence or violence of any sort but we as immigants should also look at ourselves before placing all the blame on the locals. Do we try to integrate fully or are things such as following setting us apart:
1. Style of clothing... wearing the sari or arab stlye clothes (or any different clothes) immediately shows you are different. Not necessarily a bad thing but not fully integrated.
2. Language... people have little time for those that take for ever to try and get accross a simple sentence or idea. They just think "Why the hell don't you learn English??" The more "racist" just think "why don't you just leave"
3. Do we fit into the social activities or form our own clubs and gatherings???
4. Do we support the Aussie rugby or cricket side (do we even understand the game??) or do we support our old national team?
5. Do we continuously run down the Aussie way of life?
6. Do we continuously blame the Ausies for all our problems?

The Aussies are a FIFO kind of people (FIFO = Fit in or F*ck Off)

You will encounter racism all over the world and yes there may be racist cops that have no interest in finding out who stabbed an Indian student. Then again there might be cops who think "you bloody idiot! you know there is a problem and yet you still walk through a park in the middle of the night all alone???" Then there will also be the cops that try to solve these cases but cannot for what ever reason. If it was indeed a racist attack how can they do a "sting operation" if there are no Indian policemen to act as a decoy... are there any Indian policemen??

ONE THING BEING A SOUTH AFRICAN HAS TAUGHT ME... THERE ARE TWO SIDES TO RACISIM AND BOTH FEEL THEY ARE JUSTIFIED FOR ONE REASON OR ANOTHER. Yes, if a problem actually exists then it should be sorted out but don't whine and call the locals names before you have even arrived in the country or have done nothing yourself to help the situation... join a neighbourhood watch, start a policing forum, volunteer to help *ALL* of the community. Calling the cops and locals racists will not make them love the migrants that is for sure!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mpgrewal said:


> All of them can be achieved, if Laws are strengthened. Australia needs to understand that its not the same Australia which was 50 years back (probably when laws were last amended).
> 
> It has become multi-cultured now, so should be the laws. Multicutlured and for all cultures.
> 
> Some cultures like Indians believe in non-voilence. We never say anything to anyone, we are hard working people, we love all and want to be loved. If someone takes advantage of our non-voilent characteristics, he should be severely punished. Which is not happening?


Forgive me if I'm wrong and please dont think I'm being rude or insulting, but surely if thats how Indians are, then why would Indians want to leave their own country to go where there is such violence??

Jo xxx


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

riversandlakes said:


> > Australia should act accordingly.....and punishment should be very much severe
> 
> So where did you read that the MURDERER was just released from a court of law walking off scott-free or with a A$1 fine?


I did not say that they released the culprit with 1$ fine......but last time they arrested few ppl for racism attack(Aus govt accepted it was racial attack).......did anyone know what punishment they gave for those ppl?? they should make everyone know, what is the punishment for racial attack? if ppl come to know abt the severity of punishment then they won't repeat it (here I'm not addressing all the Ausi ppl as racist, only v*ery very few ppl* are like that which spoils the image of Aus)


just now we got another news , one more got killed from EE-India thread.......what govt is going to say for that? whatever they say...its a life which cannot be returned back...


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Due to some irrational and emotional and possibly racist posts, I've thought of throwing this thread to the dogs and never return but now I see that there is some interesting discussion going on here. So I'm here whether you like it or not - freedom and all.

@zambezi. Your credentials as a South African is great. Everyone knows about apartheid, its insanity and the reconciliation. Nelson Mandela is one of the greatest humans alive.

You strange posters up there. Are you claiming that there is NO rule of law in Australia? That if the court actually sees that the victim is an Indian or any colored person (not a racist term. Look up NAACP) and the victimizer is a Caucasian it will NOT pass sentences even if it's beyond reasonable doubt? Are you serious?!

That point on bad English is real. There's a salesman who does not speak "proper" English and he's trying to sell to a local. Enlist Santa. That might help.
Look in Whirlpool. Lots of intelligent discussions there due to strict moderators.

P/S: I'll support the Socceroos ;-)


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I think that this thread has now run it's course. There's been discussion and I can't really see what more can be added.

Dolly


----------

